# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما هو إعراب هذه الكلمة؟

## محمد السيد

الأخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما هو إعراب (محمد) بالتفصيل؟
الملف في المرفقات
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فارسة النحو

أرى سبب رفع (محمدُ) أنه: نائب فاعل لاسم مفعول مقدر،
والتقدير: المدعو محمد، أو المسمى محمد.

لا تجزم بإعرابي فهو جهد فردي ماكان فيه من صواب فمن الله.
وما كان من خطأ فمن نفسي والشيطان.

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
إعرابه في نحو ما ذكرتَ: بدلٌ مجرورٌ, وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة.
وأما حذف كلمة ابن في التسمية, فلعله ينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=1153

----------


## محمد السيد

[QUOTE=أبو بكر المحلي;486177]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
إعرابه في نحو ما ذكرتَ: بدلٌ مجرورٌ, وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة.
وأما حذف كلمة ابن في التسمية, فلعله ينظر هنا للفائدة:
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=1153

بارك الله فيكم
وما هو وجه الرفع في محمد ؟
كما هو ظاهر في الملف المرفق
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد السيد

[quote=فارسة النحو;486173]أرى سبب رفع (محمدُ) أنه: نائب فاعل لاسم مفعول مقدر،
والتقدير: المدعو محمد، أو المسمى محمد.

لا تجزم بإعرابي فهو جهد فردي ماكان فيه من صواب فمن الله.
وما كان من خطأ فمن نفسي والشيطان.

على أي دليل ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فارسة النحو

كنت أرى أنها بدل مجرور/ لكن علامة الرفع أشكلت علي.

ولا يوجد دليل على أنها نائب فاعل إلا كونها مرفوعة، فنقدر قبلها اسم مفعول الذي يرفع نائب فاعل كما تعلم.

هذا تخريج كونها مرفوعة...
لعل الاخوة يشاركونا بآرائهم...

----------


## صالح المذهان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لفصيلةِ الإمامِ الأكبرِ الدكتور محمدُ سيدُ طنطاوي 
لعل رفع ( محمد ) على أنَّهُ بدل مقطوع ؛ ولذلك رُفِعَ .
ومن شواهد قطع البدل قوله تعالى : " 
قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آَيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ " آل عمران 13 .
الشاهد : قطع البدل ( فئة ) عن المبدل منه ( فئتين ) .
ومن الشواهد : 
كُثَيِّر عَزّة:
فكنتُ كذي رجْلِين رِجْلٌ صحيحةٌ ... ورِجْلٌ رَمَى فيها الزمانُ فشَلَّتِ
الشاهد : قطع البدل ( رجل ) عن المبدل منه ( رجلين ) ، وللبيت رواية أخرى بجر رجل .
ولعله أن يكون ( محمدُ ) رُفِعَ ؛ لأنه خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره ( هو محمد ) .
وإن كنت أميل إلى الرأي الأول . والله أعلم .

----------


## وليد العدني

> *لفضيلةِ الإمامِ الأكبرِ الدكتور محمد
> لو كان الكلام انتهى هنا لقلتُ ما قلتَه يا صالح المذهان حفظك الله . 
> لعل رفع ( محمد ) على أنَّهُ بدل مقطوع ؛ ولذلك رُفِعَ .
> ويجوز نصبه على أنه مفعول به لفعل محذوف تقديره : أعني . 
> ...
> ومن الشواهد : 
> * *كُثَيِّر عَزّة:
> فكنتُ كذي رجْلِين رِجْلٌ صحيحةٌ ... ورِجْلٌ رَمَى فيها الزمانُ فشَلَّتِ
> الشاهد : قطع البدل ( رجل ) عن المبدل منه ( رجلين ) ، وللبيت رواية أخرى بجر رجل .
> ...


هذه الطريقة المبتكرة تعلمتها من أخي الحبيب أبي (بدل) أبو (خبر) أبا (مفعول به) بكرٍ المحلي حفظه الله .
******************************  *
الذي أعتقده أن الأسماء التي نستعملها وقد ألغيت منها كلمة (ابن) تعرب مجتمعة كأنها اسم واحد ، وتقدر على آخره الحركة التي منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بحركة الحكاية .
فهي عامية ، والعوام يسكّنون هذه الأسماء وغيرها ؛ لذا أعتقد أن ضبط (محمدُ سيدُ) خطأ ، بل نتركها من دون ضبط ، فنحن نحاكي في نطقها نطق العوام ، أو ما شاع عند غير الفصحاء .

والله أعلم 




> أرى سبب رفع (محمدُ) أنه: نائب فاعل لاسم مفعول مقدر،
> والتقدير: المدعو محمد، أو المسمى محمد.


لو افترضنا أن هناك اسمَ مفعولٍ مقدرًّا ، تقديره : ( المسمى ، المدعو ) لكان ما بعدهما منصوبًا على أنه مفعول به ثانٍ .
نقول : سمى أحمدُ طفلـَـهُ سعيدًا .
(طفلَـه ) : مفعول به أول سيتحول إلى نائب فاعل ، ( سعيدًا ) مفعول به ثانٍ ، سيبقى على حالته هذه مع المبني للمجهول أيضًا .
عند البناء للمجهول نقول : سُـمِّـي الطفلُ سعيدًا .
وكذلك استعمال اسم المفعول ، نقول : هذا هو الطفل المسمَّى سعيدًا .

والله أعلم

----------


## فارسة النحو

> لو افترضنا أن هناك اسمَ مفعولٍ مقدرًّا ، تقديره : ( المسمى ، المدعو ) لكان ما بعدهما منصوبًا على أنه مفعول به ثانٍ .
> نقول : سمى أحمدُ طفلـَـهُ سعيدًا .
> (طفلَـه ) : مفعول به أول سيتحول إلى نائب فاعل ، ( سعيدًا ) مفعول به ثانٍ ، سيبقى على حالته هذه مع المبني للمجهول أيضًا .
> عند البناء للمجهول نقول : سُـمِّـي الطفلُ سعيدًا .
> وكذلك استعمال اسم المفعول ، نقول : هذا هو الطفل المسمَّى سعيدًا .
> والله أعلم


جزاكم الله خير
بكم نستفيد
ألا يجوز أخي المبارك أن أقيم المفعول الثاني مقام الأول عند أمن اللبس.
نحو: زيدٌ سمى طفلَه محمدًا.
عند البناء للمجهول: سُمّي الطفلُ محمدًا
ويصح إقامة الثاني مقام الأول عند أمس اللبس: سُمّي محمدٌ الطفلَ.
( مع أن المثال فيه شيء من الركاكة)
ومثله مثال ابن عقيل: أعطي زيدٌ درهمًا.
أعطي درهمٌ زيدًا.
ألا يسري - أستاذي الفاضل- هذا الحكم على اسم المفعول الذي يأخذ حكم فعله...؟
انتظر الإجابة...

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> الذي أعتقده أن الأسماء التي نستعملها وقد ألغيت منها كلمة (ابن) تعرب مجتمعة كأنها اسم واحد ، وتقدر على آخره الحركة التي منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بحركة الحكاية .
> فهي عامية ، والعوام يسكّنون هذه الأسماء وغيرها ؛ لذا أعتقد أن ضبط (محمدُ سيدُ) خطأ ، بل نتركها من دون ضبط ، فنحن نحاكي في نطقها نطق العوام ، أو ما شاع عند غير الفصحاء .


بارك الله فيكم.
يمكن هذا فيما لم يكن له نظير في العربية, أما وقد عرف سنن العرب في ذلك, فلا ينبغي التعويل على غيره, خصوصًا عند طلبة العلم الأفاضل, لا ينبغي لهم أن يتركوا لغتهم إلى هذه العجمة الحديثة, وإن كان لذلك وجه يذكر, فكما قاله الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون كما في الرابط الذي ذكرت. ومن ثم فقولنا (محمدُ سيدُ) خطأٌ, وكذلك هو بالإسكان (محمدْ سيدْ) خطأٌ.
والله أعلم.

----------


## وليد العدني

> ألا يجوز أخي المبارك أن أقيم المفعول الثاني مقام الأول عند أمن اللبس.
> نحو: زيدٌ سمى طفلَه محمدًا.
> عند البناء للمجهول: سُمّي الطفلُ محمدًا
> ويصح إقامة الثاني مقام الأول عند أمس اللبس: سُمّي محمدٌ الطفلَ.
> ( مع أن المثال فيه شيء من الركاكة)
> ومثله مثال ابن عقيل: أعطي عمرٌو درهمًا.
> أعطي عمرًا درهم .
> 
> بلى أختي المباركة ، يمكن ذلك عند أمن اللبس ، وأعتقد أن هذا ممكن هنا ، فالطفل أخذ التسمية ، و(محمد) هو الاسم المأخوذ ، وإذا عرف الآخذ والمأخوذ جاز أن ينوب الأول أو الثاني .
> ...


والله أعلم .
منكم نستفيد ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## فارسة النحو

نعم فالمسلك الأول أوضح...

بارك الله في علمكم...

----------


## محمد السيد

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا
هل ممكن ذكر الخلاصة ؟
وهل هذا الإعراب صحيح ؟
وهل وجه الجر أصل وبقية الأوجه فروع كما ذكر لي بعض الأخوة؟
الرجاء التوضيح
وشكرا

----------

